# Seeing all these beautiful pictures makes me want to travel!



## yuechu

大家好！

I often see beautiful pictures of foreign countries (on Facebook, for example). How would you say "Seeing all these beautiful pictures makes me want to travel!" in Chinese?
Thanks!


----------



## AVim

看到这些美丽的照片使我想去旅行


----------



## SuperXW

AVim said:


> 看到这些美丽的照片使我想去旅行


虽然是忠实且可以理解的翻译，但按照中学语文的标准，这是典型的无主语病句吧？  
Yuechu, how come so many questions you bring up trigger debates?


----------



## lucy_zs

AVim said:


> 看到这些美丽的照片使我想去旅行


agree with AVim


----------



## albert_laosong

看了这么多漂亮的图片，我都想去旅行了。or 看了这么多漂亮的图片，*让*我都想去旅行了。



SuperXW said:


> 虽然是忠实且可以理解的翻译，但按照中学语文的标准，这是典型的无主语病句吧？
> Yuechu, how come so many questions you bring up trigger debates?


haha, I think that might be caused by the loose grammar of Chinese language, many Chinese sentences are quite acceptable in casual chats but they become dubious when placed here being scrutinized. And, the other way around, some Chinese sentences made as examples here are actually quite unnatural if used in real life.
Actually sentences without subjects are fairly common in Chinese I think:
今天看了这么多当年的老照片，心情很激动，让我想起了很多当年战斗的场景。。。

*EDIT: *刚好看到知乎里面一段回答，感觉如果一个老外按照严格的语法规则来看下面的回答，会感觉很崩溃的吧
女生腿太细是什么样的体验？
哭着作答，生完孩子半年，身高168，体重82…我也很想胖啊我…生孩子当天是体重巅峰99斤。每次都会被吐槽是减肥过度，甚至怀孕的时候老被说我这么瘦孩子肯定是因为不好好吃饭营养不好，我儿子生下来七斤半真的可以证明我真的吃很多，但就是不往自己身上长…
1.走到哪都会被看腿，因为太细不敢穿过于紧身的裤子。
2.经常会被各种人关心，让我注意营养…我真的在很用心的吃饭啊…
3.怀孕生孩子前一周跟老板请假，全公司震惊，所有人才知道我怀孕了，因为孕期全程穿着紧身裤上衣大短羽绒服。
4.真的很喜欢有肉感的腿，每次跟别人说在努力增肥让腿粗一点都会被鄙夷…
5.真心很难买衣服，牛仔裤最小号穿着又短又肥。
6.磕一下真的巨疼…现在在健身房每天锻炼一边增肌一边努力每天吃汉堡变胖，真的很难…


----------



## Skatinginbc

AVim said:


> 看到这些美丽的照片使我想去旅行





SuperXW said:


> 这是典型的无主语病句吧？


怎麼沒主語? 
中了彩票讓我飄飄欲仙 ==> 「中了彩票」就是主語。
看了他的身材讓我自卑==> 「看了他的身材」就是主語。
看了你寄來的美景照片讓我也想環遊世界 ==> 「看了你寄來的美景照片」就是主語。
聽了他的藉口讓我想揍人 ==> 「聽了他的藉口」就是主語。

賺大錢讓我很驕傲 ==> 誰驕傲？ 我。 誰賺大錢？ 我。
我賺大錢讓我很驕傲 ==> 第一個「我」是累贅，是為敗筆。
兒子賺大錢讓我很驕傲 ==> 誰驕傲？ 我。 誰賺大錢？ 兒子。 不同人才得明列，否則是為病句。


----------



## yuechu

SuperXW said:


> Yuechu, how come so many questions you bring up trigger debates?


It definitely is not my intention! 

EDIT: Just a quick question: What does 都 mean in "看了这么多漂亮的图片，我*都*想去旅行了。"?
Thank you all for your help! 谢谢大家的帮忙！?


----------



## SimonTsai

Here 都 indicates that you are actually not someone loving travelling around the world, so those pictures of foreign countries that you see must be of breathtaking beauty; they are so beautiful that even someone like you would like to give those countries a visit.


----------



## SuperXW

这些句子因无主语被当病句六十年，华师大教授为其平反 这个可以看看~


----------



## albert_laosong

yuechu said:


> EDIT: Just a quick question: What does 都 mean in "看了这么多漂亮的图片，我*都*想去旅行了。"?
> Thank you all for your help! 谢谢大家的帮忙！?


SimonTsai provided a good explanation above. One more example for your reference:
看了这么多美食图片，我都看饿了。都 here is used to emphasize or express an exaggerated tone.  the whole sentence means I wasn't hungary originally, but after seeing so many pictures of food, my stomach *even *starts to growl.   

Below are two more explanations of "都" from Chinese dictionaries:
1) 用来加强语气，表示某事物极端的、异常的或不大可能有的情况或事例 [even]。如:今天天气真怪，中午比早晨*都*冷
2) 表示“甚至”：你待我比亲姐姐*都*好。今天一点儿*都*不冷。一动*都*不动。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 这些句子因无主语被当病句六十年，华师大教授为其平反 这个可以看看~


文中提到，前小句隱含主語「我」, 後小句主語呈前省略因而也是「我」, 「我使我」不合邏輯，故為病句。 我無法苟同，因為：
(1) 「...使我...」的主語不是「我」。  「接到你的賀函使我非常高興」的主語是「(我)接到你的賀函」, 可用 pronoun "這" 來替換--「這使我非常高興」。 同理，「看到這些照片使我也想去」不是「我使我也想去」, 而是「這使我也想去」。 「這」指的是「(我)看到這些照片」。
(2) 就算是「我使我...」(I make myself...; I make me...), 邏輯也通，看不出哪裡「不合邏輯」。


----------



## yuechu

SimonTsai said:


> Here 都 indicates that you are actually not someone loving travelling around the world, so those pictures of foreign countries that you see must be of breathtaking beauty; they are so beautiful that even someone like you would like to give those countries a visit.


Oh, I understand a bit better now! Thanks, SimonTsai!
In this case, though, I do love traveling in general (even if it is not often). Would it be better then for me to omit 都 here?

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## albert_laosong

yuechu said:


> Oh, I understand a bit better now! Thanks, SimonTsai!
> In this case, though, I do love traveling in general (even if it is not often). Would it be better then for me to omit 都 here?
> 
> Thanks again, everyone!


I think it depends on what you actually meant by "Seeing all these beautiful pictures makes me want to travel!", if you used it as mere compliments for the pictures your friends just made, or you did long for a trip but you knew it wasn't gonna happen in the near future, then you'd better add 都, because, as I said above, it can be a way of expressing exaggeration or making jokes, making the sentence sounds more informal, or more 生动(I can't find an corresponding English word to say it ).  

In a word, if you say 看了这么多漂亮的图片，我都想去旅行了，everyone assumes you are just saying, not really going. 

But if you leave out 都, and say 看了这么多漂亮的图片，我想去旅行了 in a quite serious manner, others may suspect you are really planning on a trip. they may ask:  真的吗，你没开玩笑吧。

If after seeing those pictures, you did made up your mind you would have a trip, you can speak to your friend in a serious tone:  那些照片太漂亮了，我决定了，准备找个地方去旅行一下，我说真的，没开玩笑。


----------



## SimonTsai

albert_laosong said:


> *看*了这么多美食图片，我都*看*饿了。


This is possible in speech, but I would mark it as inferior because there is no need for the verb 看 to repeat.

看了這麼多美食，我*都*餓得肚子咕嚕咕嚕叫了。​看了這麼多美食，我肚子*都*餓得咕嚕咕嚕叫了。​看了這麼多美食，我餓得肚子*都*咕嚕咕嚕叫了。​這麼多美食當前，我*都*看得口水快要流下來了。​這麼多美食當前，我看得口水*都*快要流下來了。​


yuechu said:


> Seeing all these beautiful pictures makes me want to travel!


看了這些照片，讓我也想去旅行，親眼欣賞。


----------



## albert_laosong

SimonTsai said:


> This is possible in speech, but I would mark it as inferior because there is no need for the verb 看 to repeat.
> 
> 看了這麼多美食，我*都*餓得肚子咕嚕咕嚕叫了。​*看*了這麼多美食，我餓得肚子*都*咕嚕咕嚕叫了。​這麼多美食當前，我*都*看得口水快要流下來了。​這麼多美食當前，我看得口水*都*快要流下來了。​
> 看了這些照片，讓我也想去旅行，親眼欣賞。


Not just possible, but the most natural one I can think of in speech.  Repeating might not be good in other situations, but here it's necessary.  
I now believe the speech style in Taiwan and Mainland might really be different in some areas: ).


----------

